# Casting feathers



## GeorgeS (Jun 10, 2016)

So I was trying to buy a pen blank cast with feathers but several people only seem to cast them for themselves and the ones who do sell them go out of stock as soon as they are posted. So that being said I bit the bullet and bought a mold as well as a pressure pot today and I'm going to see if I could work it out for myself. 

I was wondering if anyone here had any thoughts on how to glue the feathers without making them look strange. I feel like the glue is going to bleed through very quickly so I'm thinking they must attach it some other way. Maybe with thread like tying a fly? Let me know what you guys think. Fail or not I'm going to try!


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 10, 2016)

There's a tutorial over on IAP, @rdabpenman does them but I don't know if he'll do a thread on how he does his.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

http://shanewhitlock.com/photo/v/tutorials/feathers/

There is a pdf on this site showing step by step. I've seen videos showing similar methods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen! Very much!!


----------

